

An Autistic Way of Thinking Powers Silicon Valley - youngerdryas
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/05/silicon-valley-coders-and-autism-and-asperbergers-maybe-its-a-new-kind-of-design-thinking

======
kghose
I'm going to come out and say it. Mostly when people are rude and
inconsiderate it's because they haven't been trained and have gotten away with
selfish behavior from over indulgent parents.

Aspergers is a RARE condition. It needs to be diagnosed properly (not over the
internet and from movies).

Most people who are rude and inconsiderate are simply rude and inconsiderate -
never having been trained that other people matter and encouraged by
competitive parents to look out for number one.

I don't want my children growing up in a world where it is OK to be rude and
inconsiderate with a cluster of people sitting at the sidelines claiming that
this is excusable because they 'think different'.

We need to teach children, before it is too late, that social graces exist
because though we are all imperfect at being considerate THERE is NO EXCUSE
for being inconsiderate.

Sorry, that's my thing, my button. This fiction that there are some people,
like the kings of old who had divine right, who have some kind of faux modern
divine right, to be inconsiderate because they have some powerful brain that
can't be bothered.

~~~
darkarmani
I didn't see anything in the article condoning rude and inconsiderate
behavior. The last sentence makes a mention that it would be difficult to
"train" a person with aspergers, but it doesn't ever say rude behavior is
acceptable.

------
smartician
Pointless article. The author gave a talk at a high tech company, some coders
in the audience described how they wrote code, which reminded her of a small
subset of the autism spectrum, thus Silicon Valley is powered by an autistic
way of thinking? Doesn't make any sense.

To me it looks like it's a desperate attempt by the author to make her book
appear relevant to tech workers.

~~~
knowtheory
It might be worth your time to read up on Temple Grandin:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_Grandin>

Also, she actually is substantially autistic, despite all of her work and
achievements.

------
foundersomeday
Regardless of what Jobs may have thought or felt, the AppleLaser writer was
not the first laser printer.

------
darkarmani
This title is mostly flamebait. Obviously, they are talking about a very, very
high functioning Autistic way of thinking and not talking about the non-verbal
(stimming and behavior issues) end of the spectrum.

------
znmeb
This article is total horseshit!

